
Sand-slithering snakes behave like light waves - ColinWright
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-sand-slithering-snakes.html
======
klyrs
I can't wait to see the double-slit quantum eraser version of this experiment.

~~~
saltcured
Oddly, snake interference patterns are actually exhibited in horses and
hikers...

------
ianai
Tldr

“””

"We think the snake is essentially operating in a model that control engineers
would consider 'open loop,'" said Goldman. "It is setting a particular motor
program on its body, which generates the characteristic wave pattern, and when
it collides with the obstacle, its body mechanics allow it to deform and move
the posts without degrading its speed."

“””

Edit-I feel like this is essentially 99%/“a vast majority” of my routine but
otherwise complex behaviors like walking, breathing, sleeping, etc.

~~~
jcims
Try doing a mundane task like grabbing a can of beer from the fridge and, as
best you can, passively observe the minutiae of your body’s orchestration.
There’s so much precision and style happening autonomously that it feels like
something else is driving you body.

~~~
air7
Or try being in an elaborate sitting or laying position (like fetal pose) and
without moving a muscle, ask your cognitive brain "what muscle will I move now
in order to Stand Up". Then just tell your motor brain to Stand Up. You'll be
surprised how often "you" would get it wrong...

~~~
jcims
Exactly. It's like we're the captain of the ship calling orders from the
bridge.

------
yarg
Aether confirmed.

